# DC Motor Conversion on Round Column Mill



## scottyp (Oct 9, 2021)

I haven't been very busy with my engine projects but I am finishing up with getting variable speed on my mill thanks to a treadmill or two.  All in all, it went pretty smoothly and motor lined up well.  I need to stretch the wires from the motor, but I didn't have any nice 12Ga wire on hand, I'll take care of that soon. The way I have the pulleys currently, I get a max RPM of around 2500 shown on my TouchDro after I added the hall sensor to the 4th input.  The track of the treadmill made a nice new cover for the ways.


----------



## animal12 (Jan 11, 2022)

I realize this is a old post . Is that a MC 60 your using ? How are you finding the speed range of the machine now ? Did you keep the original 3 pulleys or are you just running a motor & spindle pulley ?
thanks
animal


----------



## scottyp (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi animal,  it is an MC-60 and it seems to do well with a descent useable speed range.  I have a 3” pulley on the motor running through the original pulleys still allowing a bit of belt speed range changes.  The setup shown seems to be the best overall for me.  I have been sidetracked by honeydo’s lately and I need to get going on my engine projects again.


----------



## animal12 (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks . I'm getting ready to do a motor swap on a machine & haven't decided between a MC-60 or a 2100 . If you want to get rid of your original motor pulley let me know , my kid is looking for one .
animal


----------

